# Looking for Hermann's tortoise!!



## bastand (Feb 13, 2012)

i live in pa now
but i also can go NJ and NY to get the tortoise
does anyone have Hermann can sell to me?
i really love them. Hermann is my favorite tortoise,
i want to buy a pair young or one 7~8 inch adult female,
i have 350 can buy a pair and 250 for adult female,
if you have interested about this ad,
please contact me by email,and send the pic to me,
thanks a lot

email address:

[email protected]


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi bastand:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

What would you like us to call you?


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum...


----------



## bastand (Feb 13, 2012)

call me "Dan"

i just move to USA a month ago

before that, i lived in the Taiwan(if you know the Jeremy Lin you will know the country) 

i raise alots of tortoise, but now i give them to my friend in TW

for now i really want to raise hermann again, but i cant find them in PA, its pretty upset to meËŠË‹


----------



## bastand (Feb 14, 2012)

dose anyone have western hermann's tortoise can sell to me??^^


----------



## bettinge (Feb 14, 2012)

bastand said:


> dose anyone have western hermann's tortoise can sell to me??^^



Dan,

I just sent you some photos of my adults!

Scott


----------



## bastand (Feb 14, 2012)

thank you scott

i get it!!


----------



## FezZzeR (Jun 8, 2012)

How much are Western Hermann's Tortoise hatchlings? I just bought an Eastern, and am looking into the Western ones.


----------

